# Chinese food!fish head with chopped pepper- duojia



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys
I am new here.I come from China.I want to post a delicious way to cook carp.But I don't know whether you like or not.How do you think?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Recipe please.

Many of us serve fish "head on". Many don't like that, but it's a cool presentation I think. And some of the most tender parts of many fish are in the cheek and throats.

Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jim is correct. Presentation is everything and that plate looks great! Personally I don't think I would care for carp but have never tried it. But one thing for sure is that really looks appetizing :thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure looks good


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe a little "troll sauce" on there?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Maybe a little "troll sauce" on there?


:laughing:


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

yum yum fish heads and rice , just like mama son used to make


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

jim t said:


> Recipe please.
> 
> Many of us serve fish "head on". Many don't like that, but it's a cool presentation I think. And some of the most tender parts of many fish are in the cheek and throats.
> 
> Jim


I have posted my recipe already.:thumbup:


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

I am so happy you guys like it. Here is my recipe.

Main ingredients: 1 piece of carp/silver cap head (1kg), chopped pepper.
Seasonings: 2g salt, 3.5g monosodium glutamate, 1g of sugar, 35g hot sauce, 60g salad oil, 10g red oil, 10g ginger, 8g onion.

Production steps:
1.	Wash the fish head clean and cut it into two halves, fish head back connected, chop pepper, chop green onions, mince ginger, and finely chop half garlic.








2.	Then put the fish head in the bowl, then coated with oil.
3.	Chopped pepper, ginger, salt, black beans, cooking wine sprinkled on the fish head.
4.	Add water in the pot, after water boiling, put the bowl even with the fish head into the pot, steam until well cooked (about 10 minutes).








5.	Spread chopped garlic and Onions minces on the head, then steam it for a minute.
6.	Remove the bowl from the pot, then wok on the fire, put the oil till fry well hot, scoop up oil and pour on the fish head.
7.	Serve.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks~I have posted recipe already.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

randynation said:


> yum yum fish heads and rice , just like mama son used to make


Thanks~I have posted my recipe already.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> Maybe a little "troll sauce" on there?


What is "troll sauce"? Is it a kind of chili sauce?


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> Sure looks good


Thanks~I have posted my recipe already.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

Smarty said:


> Jim is correct. Presentation is everything and that plate looks great! Personally I don't think I would care for carp but have never tried it. But one thing for sure is that really looks appetizing :thumbsup:


Thanks~ I have posted my recipe already.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks Darn good and I would give it a "GO" :thumbsup:


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> Sure looks good


Thanks for your support. I have posted my recipe.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

bobinbusan said:


> Looks Darn good and I would give it a "GO" :thumbsup:


Thanks.After you eat that,I am sure you will love Chinese food.


----------

